# I don't know what happened to my computer?



## Sassycakes (May 31, 2022)

In the last few days, the signs on the top of my posts Like The B I t etcetera have disappeared. I can't make the text bold or larger and so forth. Can anyone give me advice on how to get them back the way they were?


----------



## John cycling (May 31, 2022)

If they're barely visible, click the *[  ]* image at the upper right to the left of Preview.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 31, 2022)

John cycling said:


> If they're barely visible, click the *[  ]* image at the upper right to the left of Preview.


Thank You soo much, John, I tried it and it worked!


----------

